# Problème de Pilotes d'imprimantes Canon avec léopard



## agadel (29 Octobre 2007)

J'ai des probl&#232;mes avec les pilotes d'impression Canon IR 3100C
Imprimante non reconnue alors qu'elle l'est dans Tiger...
Y-a-t'il une MAJ du pilote pour MacOX10.5?


----------



## pixy (29 Octobre 2007)

même problème pour une i560,
si quelqu'un a une solution ce serait avec plaisir!


----------



## bacman (31 Octobre 2007)

pb avec traceur IPF 700 , les formats supérieurs au A2 ne sont plus gérés avec léopard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2007)

agadel a dit:


> J'ai des probl&#232;mes avec les pilotes d'impression Canon IR 3100C
> Imprimante non reconnue alors qu'elle l'est dans Tiger...
> Y-a-t'il une MAJ du pilote pour MacOX10.5?





pixy a dit:


> m&#234;me probl&#232;me pour une i560,
> si quelqu'un a une solution ce serait avec plaisir!





bacman a dit:


> pb avec traceur IPF 700 , les formats sup&#233;rieurs au A2 ne sont plus g&#233;r&#233;s avec l&#233;opard


Ce sont peut-&#234;tre les versions des pilotes install&#233;s qui ne sont pas compatibles avec Leopard. Dans ce cas, vous avez 2 solutions : attendre une mise &#224; jour des pilotes ou revenir au Tigre en attendant leur disponibilit&#233;.

PS : avant d'installer une nouvelle version de Mac OS X, il vaut mieux s'assurer que son imprimante fonctionnera sur le nouveau f&#233;lin.


----------



## 406 (1 Novembre 2007)

perso, je n'installe jamais les drivers livré avec les systèmes. donc, pour retrouver ma canon 5200R wifi, j'ai installé les dernières versions dispo sur leur site. reconnu, impeccable. par contre, ensuite, la mise à jour système m'a proposé une mise à jour drivers canon. j'ai installé. pas de soucis d'impression en wifi.


----------



## mimimac (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Idem pour moi.
Pas d'installation des drivers proposés par Apple lors d'une clean install de Leopard.
Installation du driver proposé par Canon.fr pour mon imprimante, une MP600R !
Aucun problème ! Tout fonctionne parfaitement :imprimante, scanner !


----------



## demmoo (2 Novembre 2007)

mimimac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Idem pour moi.
> Pas d'installation des drivers proposés par Apple lors d'une clean install de Leopard.
> Installation du driver proposé par Canon.fr pour mon imprimante, une MP600R !
> Aucun problème ! Tout fonctionne parfaitement :imprimante, scanner !


Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur le forum.
Je poss&#232;de une canon  MP600R superbe mais depuis que j'ai install&#233; Leopard je n'ai plus acc&#232;s au scanner. Il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me pour l'imprimante. Peut-&#234;tre est-ce d&#251; au driver? Comment faire? Merci beaucoup


----------



## mimimac (3 Novembre 2007)

Il faut que tu installes le logiciel suivant :
Canon IJ Network Utilities Version 2.2.0 (disponible sur le site canon.fr)
Cela te permettra de numériser des données d'image à partir du panneau de contrôle de l'imprimante !


----------



## demmoo (3 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci pour le renseignement. J'ai suivi tes conseils mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. Lorsque j'ouvre MP Navigator 30 et que je veux scanner un document, il m'est répondu "le scanner n'est pas sélectionné (voir image 1) et (image 2) Il n'y a pas d'adresse MAC. J'avoue que je n'y connais rien !!!
Je suis désolé de t'importuner.
Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2007)

Pour les imprimantes, voici les pilotes d&#233;j&#224; inclus dans Leopard :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=306684

La liste Canon me semble assez compl&#232;te sans qu'on ait &#224; ajouter quoi que ce soit.

Pour la gestion des scanners, les choses ne se passent pas encore au mieux (du moins en ce qui concernait mon 4400FF). La num&#233;risation directe scanner=>Leopard laisse encore quelque peu &#224; d&#233;sirer (idem chez HP).

X.5 est encore un jeune chaton.


----------



## macalounet (4 Novembre 2007)

la liste de Apple est claire pour moi : HP PSC 1510 All-in-One 4.0.1 Hewlett-Packard
mais elle n'est pas reconnue lors de la recherche des imprimantes utilisables.
Elle est bien présente, vu que le logiciel de HP permet de scanner et de contrôler les niveaux d'encre.

Un Deskjet mise en réseau n'est pas trouvée, non plus.  Qu'elle soit sur un adaptateur réseau ou en usb sur une borne Airport, rien n'y fait.  Par contre, en USB, elle est reconnue et utilisable.

Je pense que le gestionnaire d'imprimante de Leopard n'est pas encore tout à fait au point.


A moins que je ne cherche pas du bon côté ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Novembre 2007)

Pour moi, cette liste n'est pas claire : mon CX6600 Epson est dans la liste avec un pilote "Gutenprint" et sur le site d'Epson, ils l'annoncent pour octobre au t&#233;l&#233;chargement (et je l'attends toujours).


----------



## billboc (8 Novembre 2007)

demmoo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour le renseignement. J'ai suivi tes conseils mais je n'y suis pas arrivé. Lorsque j'ouvre MP Navigator 30 et que je veux scanner un document, il m'est répondu "le scanner n'est pas sélectionné (voir image 1) et (image 2) Il n'y a pas d'adresse MAC. J'avoue que je n'y connais rien !!!
> Je suis désolé de t'importuner.
> Merci



Pareil  

impossible de scanner avec ma MP610...

il faut attendre et c'est tour alors


----------



## Zyrol (9 Novembre 2007)

Malheureusement vous essuy&#233; les pl&#226;tres d'avoir un nouvel OS jeune de quelques semaines. Que ce soit pour windows ou pour Mac OS, le probl&#232;me est le meme il faut du temps au constructeur pour refaire des pilotes...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Novembre 2007)

Moi, ça y est : j'ai le pilote. 

Manque plus que le félin.


----------



## Ordha (9 Novembre 2007)

pixy a dit:


> même problème pour une i560,
> si quelqu'un a une solution ce serait avec plaisir!



J'ai une Canon i560 et elle est parfaitement reconnue par Leopard  Es-tu sûr d'avoir le bon driver?  Parfois le site canadien de Canon est plus complet que le français...

Le seul "souci" que j'ai par rapport à Tiger est que le gestionnaire d'impression ne se referme pas tout seul après une impression comme cela était le cas sous Tiger. Il faut que je le ferme moi-même par un Pomme+Q.


----------



## macalounet (10 Novembre 2007)

pour nos PSC1510 et PSC1210 HP nous avons du passer par l'installation de ceci :

http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/MacOSX/hpijs


... en attendant que HP ou Gutenprint ou encore PrintFab réagissent.


----------



## isacha (13 Novembre 2007)

Pour ma part, mon imprimante Pixma IP 4000 n'est pas reconnue


----------



## lesblins (17 Novembre 2007)

salut

j'ai téléchargé le driver pour 10.5 mais mon imprimante HP photosmart 4280 est introuvable en usb !!! même après redémarrage et pourtant elle est neuve !!!!

les developpeur devraient envoyer des version demo de leur OS au fabricant pour que des que la mise a jour sort ils puissent proposer des pilotes adapter, mais bon, faut etre patient ça va venir, le probleme est le meme avec vista.

a++


----------



## CBi (25 Novembre 2007)

A noter un nouveau driver Mac OS X pour imprimantes à jet d'encre Canon, mis en ligne au Japon le 19 novembre =
http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/bj/macosx-483.html


----------



## bazino (8 Janvier 2008)

CBi a dit:


> A noter un nouveau driver Mac OS X pour imprimantes à jet d'encre Canon, mis en ligne au Japon le 19 novembre =
> http://cweb.canon.jp/drv-upd/bj/macosx-483.html



Ma Pixma IP4000 n'est pas dans la liste. pas facle de trouver une MAJ sur le site Japonnais.


----------



## clavel (14 Janvier 2008)

Ordha a dit:


> J'ai une Canon i560 et elle est parfaitement reconnue par Leopard  Es-tu sûr d'avoir le bon driver?  Parfois le site canadien de Canon est plus complet que le français...
> 
> Le seul "souci" que j'ai par rapport à Tiger est que le gestionnaire d'impression ne se referme pas tout seul après une impression comme cela était le cas sous Tiger. Il faut que je le ferme moi-même par un Pomme+Q.


Pour que la tâche disparaisse toute seule du Dock, il faut faire un clic-droit sur l'icône dans le Dock, et sélectionner "Fermeture automatique" je crois. Chez moi, cela a l'air de marcher.


----------



## Ordha (18 Janvier 2008)

clavel a dit:


> Pour que la tâche disparaisse toute seule du Dock, il faut faire un clic-droit sur l'icône dans le Dock, et sélectionner "Fermeture automatique" je crois. Chez moi, cela a l'air de marcher.



Merci! Ca marche parfaitement maintenant !


----------



## bacman (29 Avril 2008)

6 mois après la sortie de léopard, Canon vient enfin de mettre à jour le pilote du traceur IPF 700, c'est ce qui s'appelle de la réactivité.... no comment , enfin comme dit le proverbe, mieux vaut tard que jamais


----------



## ToToyz (12 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je cherche aussi deseperement une solution pour imprimer sur une CANON IR 3100 C.

Quelqu'un aurait il trouver les drivers adéquat ?

Merci,

A bientôt


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2008)

ToToyz a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je cherche aussi deseperement une solution pour imprimer sur une CANON IR 3100 C.
> 
> ...


Là ?


----------



## ToToyz (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Il me semble déjà avoir testé ces drivers.

Je vais ré essayer dés que je retourne au bureau.

Merci,

A bientôt.


----------



## ToToyz (28 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours le même probleme, aucune impression ne se fait.

Cela reste dans la file d'attente.

Quelqu'un aurait il déja eu le même problème ?  

Merci


----------



## agadel (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai résolu mon problème depuis longtemps. 
J'ai installé le pilote iR 3100C EUR CanonPS disponible sur le site Canon.
Plus de problème
Je suis en OS 10.5.3
A bientôt sur les forums
Alain


----------



## ToToyz (29 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Y a t il un moyen pour faire le ménage dans les drivers installés ?

Merci, 

A bientôt.


----------



## ToToyz (29 Mai 2008)

J'ai contacté CANON ... ce que j'aurais du faire dés le début c'est vrai.

Apparemment, une option PS, doit être installée sur le copieur pour que cela fonctionne sous Mac. Bien que software cette option est bien sur payante  :hein:

Je vérifie tout ça dés mon arrivé au bureau.

Merci Agadel pour ton aide.


----------



## geoham (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai un copieur canon ir3100 C que je souhaite mettre en réseau (mac) est-il equipe en carte réseau ? comment puis je le savoir?

merci


----------

